

“I just go Google Chromosome” – Startup asks people to explain Wi-Fi and 3G - meriksson
http://thenextweb.com/shareables/2012/09/06/i-just-go-google-chromosome-startup-asks-people-explain-wi-fi-3g-hilarity-ensues/

======
meriksson
Direct link to the YouTube video: <http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LK7Pp1TjhjI>

